# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  Awakeness

## VagalTone

My daily thought on tibetan buddhism

The same presence that is feeling fear in a nightmare is the same awakeness that is fearing the next week presentation or reading this post. We are always aware of something by default, but although the content change, the space, in which the content is known, doesn´t change. This space is not a concrete thing - it is beyond existence or nonexistence- but it has the ability to perceive. That's why it is said in tibetan buddishm that it is empty and cognizant. You can not stop it or improve it. You can recognize it, and that takes only a quick intentional glance. You can also be distracted from it, that is, completely forgetful and caught up in content ( or form, as Eckhart Tolle says ). That's what happens most of the time. Yet, it is just fine in the beginning. If you try to remember it again and again, and then allowing for the recognition to remain naturally until forgotten... then it is said to become completely automatic, day and night. It is impossible to be distracted, as the scent of awakeness never goes away. 
By that time, we deserve to be called a buddha ( the one who is awake).

----------

